# Most Powerful Handgun



## hawkeye2an (Apr 24, 2011)

Harry said:
I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, *the most powerful handgun in the world*, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk? 

What would his gun be TODAY ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2011)

.50 Mag Desert Eagle perhaps?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2011)

another vote for the Eagle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mass production I'd say the Smith Wesson .500 Magnum. Overall I'd say this one takes the cake, Austrian Pfeifer-Zeliska .600 Nitro Express Magnum. I think I "need" one of these for plinking soda cans


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2011)

Meh, .460 S&W has more velocity and energy than a .50ae, also the S&W .500 packs a big punch. My vote goes for the Nitro also.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> What would his gun be TODAY ?


 
None of the above....it'd be a CGI jobbie, complete with fake recoil and the ability to go through the whole film with being reloaded and each single bullet would bring down an airliner / building / ship (delete the non applicable ones depending on the film !)

Joking aside, I have no idea...I'm old school and take his word at the .44 being the one to have when you want to upset some-ones day big-time !


----------



## Torch (Apr 26, 2011)

The .44 used to be the one, sales took off after the Dirty Harry movie. Still a potent round, nothing wrong with it,it's just other loads do better these days.


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 26, 2011)

A few years ago, I went to an indoor gun range and tried out a .44 magnum, with the long barrel, and a box of 50 rounds. After about 30+ rounds, I wanted to stop. As I'm only 5' 4" and weigh about 160lbs., the gun was getting heavy and my arms were feeling the strain. I did finish the box but the last few rounds were all over the target. two days later, my shoulders were still sore.
I've been back to that gun range numerous times since, but I haven't tried the .44 again. Too much gun for an old runt like me.


----------



## drgondog (May 6, 2011)

There is nothing 'hand held' that remotely approaches a .600 Nitro.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 8, 2011)

biggest pistol i ever saw personally was a Casull 454 i transfered for a guy. it looked like a colt peacemaker on 'roids....much like the revolver in bucksnorts post. the guy i did the paperwork for cracked me up. here was this huge @$$ gun and he tipped the scales at MAYBE 100 pounds ( if you filled his trouser pockets full of lead sinkers ) and walked with a cane. i didnt know how he was going to hold it up to aim let alone deal with the recoil....i had visions of him doing several sommersaults...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2011)

These, but attached to a WWII Willys jeep....well, he's holding them with his hands isn't he... 8)


----------

